# Ohm Reader



## Rebel (5/11/15)

Hi All

My coilmaster ohm reader has no reading just 3 dashes when switched on.
What could be the problem and how can i fix it?


----------



## Dubz (5/11/15)

Sometimes from screwing down your atty the contact pin gets pressed in. You could try using a small flat screw driver and try lifting that contact pin up.


----------



## Viper_SA (5/11/15)

Soubds like there is a short on the atty, or the atty is not making proper contact


----------



## Petrus (5/11/15)

Try with another atty


----------



## blujeenz (5/11/15)

Rebel said:


> Hi All
> 
> My coilmaster ohm reader has no reading just 3 dashes when switched on.
> What could be the problem and how can i fix it?



Sounds like its "_open time_". 
My Smok omnitester shows zero's with a full short, so yours most likely has a dis. Quite possibly the center pin rotates with screwing the atty's in and out and the wire snapped off, well thats my educated guess anyway.
The Smok has no screws, just clips apart YMMV.


----------



## Rebel (5/11/15)

I tried a different atty and still the same result 


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (5/11/15)

Exact same happened with mine..
Your center pin has been pushed to far down on ohm tester..
Pri it up with a little flat screw driver...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rebel (7/11/15)

DougP said:


> Exact same happened with mine..
> Your center pin has been pushed to far down on ohm tester..
> Pri it up with a little flat screw driver...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I have tried this and it works at first, then it does the same error. the center pin keeps going down


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/11/15)

The quickest check is to see if it's 'working' is to take a length of kanthal and press it against the side and center pin, and see if if gives a reading. Depending on the construction of the unit, it might be possible to desolder the pin, extract it and put a thin rubber, plastic or nylon washer underneath it. The atty just needs to make good contact for a reading, don't overtighten it.
Some guys fixed their iStick 20W units with a dropping positive pin by winding some cotton thread around the center pin after lifting it up slightly. The 'how' part still beats me...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/11/15)

Rebel said:


> I have tried this and it works at first, then it does the same error. the center pin keeps going down



Using tweezers and a small flat tip screwdriver, you should be able to pop a small oring under there for support.


----------



## DougP (7/11/15)

After having to pull mine up a few times it finally capitulated today and now is no more. The wire has finally broken.
Dam shame I say..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (7/11/15)

Can you open it up? Fix the wire


----------



## DougP (7/11/15)

Naa all sealed up..
Maybe a ten pound hammer would help..
It's the dam sub box mini tank that does this..it's 510 pin is longer than others and it pushes pin it to deep..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

